# Detailer's Domain: MB SL500 - Paint Correction Detail



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject - MB SL500 - Hard paint once again.
What was done - Customer requested the works - paint correction, engine, interior, wheels etc.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z Exclusive Shampoo
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's M105 with Surbuf 
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Last Step - Aquartz
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett Exclusiv Gloss Shampoo
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meg's M105
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna Super Finish
Aquartz Combo
Wolf's Glass Guard
Wolf's Rim Shield
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Upholstery Carpet Cleaner
Leather Master Plus Kit

Engine
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior shots

After

















Prep - Wash, Clay, Wheels, Tires, Wheel Wells, Engine

Engine Before and After

















After









Wash









Wheels

























Clay









Imperfections all around the car









































































































After polishing

















































Outside shots after compound and polishing prior to rinse

Thanks Dan for coming in for the assist on this one.

















































Rinse was needed after compounding and polishing









IP wipe down prior to Aquartz

After shots


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Fantastic job as usual


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

wow that looks great


----------

